# Paul Dalton and 3M's new Video Range



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Just been viewing these this morning and have to say they are very good videos. :thumb:

Very basic and informative and a good review of the 3M product range. Not at all patronising even thought the 'interview' is a tad staged.

The 17 videos range from wax application to tyre dressing. :thumb:

http://il.youtube.com/profile?user=3MCarCare#g/u

MODS: I hope this is okay as Paul is now a forum sponsor (although 3M aren't. Think of it as a coincidence that he uses 3M products. )


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Just watched the first video where he shows his 'toolbox.' The waxes drawer is amazing!!! 






Interesting to see his has Autosmart products (both 5l and their wax) as well as many Zaino procuts and Zymol waxes too.

1000lumen torch and laptop stuff looks first class.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Its soo easy to hate paul (only kidding paul, just a slight jealous streak coming through)

But noticed a lot of Swissvax products in his collection, its always interesting to see other details preferences to products.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha... Not sure he likes this product so much :lol:






P.S. Do people not come on DW on a Saturday morning?- Must have more friends than me!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

amiller said:


> Haha... Not sure he likes this product so much :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the second one i watched, very good point on a leather cleaner, I personally hate the "gloss effect" same with dashes, tyres etc....


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> Its soo easy to hate paul (only kidding paul, just a slight jealous streak coming through)
> 
> But noticed a lot of Swissvax products in his collection, its always interesting to see other details preferences to products.


Yup, looks like he uses their brushes, cleaner fluids, autobahn and (obviously) Crystal Rock. Interesting use of Z2 as Autobahn's base too.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> Thats the second one i watched, very good point on a leather cleaner, I personally hate the "gloss effect" same with dashes, tyres etc....


Adds weight to his other reviews IMO. Giving a poor review of one of their products helps you believe his honestly in the review of other products.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

amiller said:


> Adds weight to his other reviews IMO. Giving a poor review of one of their products helps you believe his honestly in the review of other products.


But considering he is now the face of 3M car care, i was suprised at "not a product i would normally use" comment, but im hearing fantastic reviews about the glass cleaner from Paul @ Ultimate Shine and a future product to invest in as probably like most, pet hate being cleaning glass !


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

They did the rounds last month I think mate , which is probably why nobody's commenting :lol:

I thought they weren't bad, but he just doesn't seem too bothered with using any of them to me , maybe they didn't pay him enough to have a smile on his face as well :lol:


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

I've only watched the first one, but those Maclaren/snap-on tool chests aren't cheap, about £2,500 IIRC


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

They are actually a very good set of videos! Yes a little staged being that a manufacturer of detailing products knows nothing about detailing? Yet everything about the products? All a bit top gear:lol:. But informative and easy for a novice to both understand and learn from. Very well produced!


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Enjoyable to watch.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

ads2k said:


> They did the rounds last month I think mate , which is probably why nobody's commenting :lol:


Nope, I am personally offended by the poor response! :lol:

The tool chest is :argie:


----------



## gt140silver (May 6, 2007)

Guys, there's a big emphasis on the videos for using straight lines- both in washing and in applying wax.

Why is this & do you agree?

Using circular hand movements seems to be easier and more natural. Id be interested to know if this is poor technique. 

Sorry if this is a real :newbie: question!


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

gt140silver said:


> Guys, there's a big emphasis on the videos for using straight lines- both in washing and in applying wax.
> 
> Why is this & do you agree?
> 
> ...


the resone straight lines is allways prefered is .because the slight chance u get a small partical in the air hit your pad while your waxing/washing . you would rather leave a straight line scratch then a circler one which would be alot more noticable in direct sunlight.. hope this helps.


----------



## gt140silver (May 6, 2007)

Thanks trhland, I suppose its common sense really. I'll have to try and amend my technique.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

What is this Rotary machine he use in 3:07 min ?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> What is this Rotary machine he use in 3:07 min ?


A Festool I believe from memory.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, definitely a Festool (RAP150) - the green power cable is the giveaway 

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Festool_Shinex_RAP150_1.html


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone know where you can buy that 1000 lumen torch from please?

Nice to see he uses the 3M Glass and Tyre products - they are superb!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice videos,i would have liked to have seen him use the 3m wheel cleaner on a dirty tar and brake dusted infested wheel instead of a already mint wheel
Would like to get hold of the glass cleaner and see how it compares to fast glass


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Guys i think he use small Festool RAP 80 Rotary on porsche wing in 3:07 ?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy that 1000 lumen torch from please?
> 
> Nice to see he uses the 3M Glass and Tyre products - they are superb!


I would like to know too. You'd think he would us a 3M sun gun though? :speechles



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Guys i think he use small Festool RAP 80 Rotary on porsche wing in 3:07 ?


Definitely the smaller Festool that Gordon and Dave use at Defined Details.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

The torch:
I believe it's a Lenser x21 over £200. . . . .


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

chopperreid said:


> I've only watched the first one, but those Maclaren/snap-on tool chests aren't cheap, about £2,500 IIRC


More like £6k! :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Does anyone know where you can buy that 1000 lumen torch from please?
> 
> Nice to see he uses the 3M Glass and Tyre products - they are superb!


Here's where I get my torches from, or Snap on man! lol.

http://www.brightlites.co.uk/

3M glass cleaner and 3M tyres dressing is the nuts! The tyre dressing I use on everything now, its awesome.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Wish I knew what the 3M Professional Products Paul uses are called in the USA. I wish they had the same names everywhere, would be so much easier.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

amiller said:


> Just watched the first video where he shows his 'toolbox.' The waxes drawer is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he has Zaino  lol


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Miracle Detail said:


> More like £6k! :thumb:


I'm green with envy!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

I really enjoyed these vids. I love watching pros work, I find it helps me to improve my technique. I bought the 3M Quikwax the other day and used it after my weekly wash today. Was easy to apply and buff off. Now just waiting for some rain to see the beading! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking videos imo. Paul - that pressure washer looks a right beast of a machine, do you use a foam lance on it before hand washing or just a good rinse?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> cracking videos imo. Paul - that pressure washer looks a right beast of a machine, do you use a foam lance on it before hand washing or just a good rinse?


Foam lance!?!? Nooo! I never use foam on any of my details, no need.

Just prespray with citrus degreaser, strength depends on what kind of detail I'm doing. Then pressure wash, door shuts, arches, wheels, petrol cap, boot shut...

P


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Miracle Detail said:


> Foam lance!?!? Nooo! I never use foam on any of my details, no need.
> 
> Just prespray with citrus degreaser, strength depends on what kind of detail I'm doing. Then pressure wash, door shuts, arches, wheels, petrol cap, boot shut...
> 
> P


fair do's, thanks Paul :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Guys i think he use small Festool RAP 80 Rotary on porsche wing in 3:07 ?


yes thats correct.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Miracle Detail said:


> Here's where I get my torches from, or Snap on man! lol.
> 
> http://www.brightlites.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul 

Which Citrus Degreaser do you use? I'm glad you said that about Snow Foam - couldn't agree more!

Russ.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Guys i think he use small Festool RAP 80 Rotary on porsche wing in 3:07 ?


yeah mate.

the bigger festool is the shinex rap 150

and the smaller one is the rap 80

its a very useful tool. Caledonia has one that ive used on a few details and i love the way its feels. its well balanced and so easy to control


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I did get a touch confused with all the non 3M products in the video but any detailer tied or not tied to a manufacturer will always have other random product in there armoury, all down to personal preference.
IIRC I even seen the AS wax in the drawer.
Not entirely sure of what was to be established nthe vid, not having a dig but surely if it was 3M then it would of been solely aimed towards that?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> But considering he is now the face of 3M car care, i was suprised at "not a product i would normally use" comment, but im hearing fantastic reviews about the glass cleaner from Paul @ Ultimate Shine and a future product to invest in as probably like most, pet hate being cleaning glass !


If a product is cr*p, I would tell you, I wouldn't put my name to any cr*p products guys, everything in the 3M range is awesome, even the boat wax is crazy for £12, marine wax is awesome, I got six months on a london car living outside under a railway in the day and only washed once a month, still beading after 6 months!!

If the products were cr*p, no amount of money would of got me to tell the world that there good, when there not!!! That would go against everything I believe in. And if they were cr*p, I never in a million years would of done any videos for them, no amount of money would of got me to do it either, I have to protect my reputation. And if the products were crap, I wouldn't of put the videos on my website!!!! 

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle detail.

p.s. sorry for me being half asleep writing this, been a long hot day! :devil:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Paul.

where did you get the trigger sprayer for the clay lube ( yellow one at 1:07 in the vid)

Whats the citrus prewash your using (valetpro?)



cheers 
ROss


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's not ValetPro, IIRC it's pricey, like £80 for 5L?


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

RussZS said:


> It's not ValetPro, IIRC it's pricey, like £80 for 5L?


yeah a can mind him saying in one of his videos. was just curious as to what one it was. obv if he is using it instead of snow foam it must be worth having a look at?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

scottbt said:


> I did get a touch confused with all the non 3M products in the video but any detailer tied or not tied to a manufacturer will always have other random product in there armoury, all down to personal preference.
> IIRC I even seen the AS wax in the drawer.
> Not entirely sure of what was to be established nthe vid, not having a dig but surely if it was 3M then it would of been solely aimed towards that?


Hey Scott,

3M don't pay me to say "I love 3M products and thats all im going to use now, whether there good or not" I use what I think is the best, and they wanted to capture that on video and to have a bit of an insight to detailing, its not aimed at you guys, these are for people who don't know what detailing is.

More people who know about detailing the better in my opinion!!

Paul


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Miracle Detail said:


> Foam lance!?!? Nooo! I never use foam on any of my details, no need.


Just out of interest, have you tried most snow foams and not got on with them?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Im all for that fella.
Im sure any manufacturer will state they do a full range that wroks well but its all down to the individual and what they feel works for them.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

ross-1888 said:


> Paul.
> 
> where did you get the trigger sprayer for the clay lube ( yellow one at 1:07 in the vid)
> 
> ...


Here you go -

http://www.flowtechniques.co.uk/_-Cleaning_Hygiene_Sprayers-_product/?pid=1659

R222 citrus degreaser.

I also only use R222 wheel cleaner as well, as I have found that most wheel cleaners turn the brake disc hub rusty and wheel bolts on some vehicles.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> Just out of interest, have you tried most snow foams and not got on with them?


No, I don't see the need for them, but thats just my opinion.

Suppose if there is mud caked on the car and its done thousands of miles without a wash, and no pressure washer is available, then I can see a use for it.

Kind regards
Paul


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Did you get my PM Paul?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

scottbt said:


> Im all for that fella.
> Im sure any manufacturer will state they do a full range that wroks well but its all down to the individual and what they feel works for them.


Exactly!! 

3M Leather and vinyl is cr*p tho! Everything else is awesome, I tested everything thoroughly before I even contemplated doing the videos!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Do you rate their Microfibers? I can't see that logo in the corner being friendly to paint?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Do you rate their Microfibers? I can't see that logo in the corner being friendly to paint?


No, not really, I don't use them at all. 3M need help with there microfibre department!! lol...

P


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

So can we expect some 3M Paul Dalton/FD branded products in the future?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

:lol:

Admire your honesty 

Russ.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the honest opinion Paul, however the word crap no longer makes any sense to me :lol:


----------



## lion_yo (May 10, 2009)

Thank you for replying to my PM Paul... it is a pleasure to have you on the forum and seeing your detailing work :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Blazebro said:


> So can we expect some 3M Paul Dalton/FD branded products in the future?


That would be telling wouldn't it...:wave:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Miracle Detail said:


> That would be telling wouldn't it...:wave:


Ahh I get ya  mums the word.

Just out of interest (again), have you ever prepped something or had dealings with something that's gone into Pebble Beach Concourse?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

sim L said:


> Thanks for the honest opinion Paul, however the word crap no longer makes any sense to me :lol:


No probs, Im always straight with everyone, no point beating round the bush! What you see is what you get with me.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Miracle Detail said:


> No probs, Im always straight with everyone, no point beating round the bush! What you see is what you get with me.


Nice Paul, really impressed with your honesty, and nice to see someone not just saying what a company would like them to say if there is a pay cheque at the end of it. I admire you for that, and as you said, you cant have your mug plastered all over a video with their products in your hand if you dont believe in them, so fair play.

I think that 3M will have probably sold more products just from this thread alone.

Nice one mate.

Ben


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

HornetSting said:


> Nice Paul, really impressed with your honesty, and nice to see someone not just saying what a company would like them to say if there is a pay cheque at the end of it. I admire you for that, and as you said, you cant have your mug plastered all over a video with their products in your hand if you dont believe in them, so fair play.
> 
> I think that 3M will have probably sold more products just from this thread alone.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ben, Im a true believer in "treat others how you would wanted to be treated".

I've had a few companies trying to pay me to endorse there products, but if there no good, Im having nothing to do with them!! I can't and wouldn't sell, use and/or promote products I don't believe in and wouldn't use myself!!

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> No probs, Im always straight with everyone, no point beating round the bush! What you see is what you get with me.


Just wish I could figure out what the 3M Professional products you use are called in the US market.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Aeroandy said:


> Just wish I could figure out what the 3M Professional products you use are called in the US market.


Your probable have to order uk products from uk, US products are different to UK products, even some the consumer range is now being made in the UK.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Is the torch better than the 3M sun gun that you used to use?

Also, any idea where in the UK one can purchase the R222 citrus de-greaser?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I had a look for the degreaser, can't find it anywhere  Surprised Polished Bliss don't sell it!

1L of wheel cleaner is £21...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Polished bliss sell it, I think clean your car and ultimate finish also sell it. Polished bliss use it to foam their cats at the beginning of their details. It reall is the bomb and very safe to use. I also recommend the wheel gel if you do wheels with polished lips, the only one I completely trust. Thinking about it actually I also think the polishing company sell the gallon jugs as well


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ohhhhhh, you mean the 'Autowash'? Yeah, it's £58 for 5L from The Polishing Company!

http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/r222productrange.html


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Ohhhhhh, you mean the 'Autowash'? Yeah, it's £58 for 5L from The Polishing Company!
> 
> http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/r222productrange.html


That's right pal sorry should have put that, total auto wash, White bottle with orange writing. Very very good product. Expensive, but if you have the money I dare say you wouldn't use anything else. Can dilute to use and use neat for the most stubborn of stains.


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, just wow. I really admire how much passion this man has towards is Job! 
The work that comes out of there is just fantasic. 

Cheers.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

any more pics of your unit paul? looks huuuuuuuge  are they your customers cars? or are you just REALLY doing well in this detailing game :lol:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

amiller said:


> Just watched the first video where he shows his 'toolbox.' The waxes drawer is amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:doublesho
Tin of Lusso Oro in there too :thumb:. I sell samples of this stuff and it's getting more popular all the time. A lovely wax to work with and smells of Coconut.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

He is wearing one of my company hoddies DC ! 

Love it!


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Its always good to watch new vids and I think generally they are quite informative. I like the one where Paul steps through his equipment and very breifly explains each step of the detailing process. However I thought the first one with the guy from 3M driving out to meet Paul, was a little cheesy. Anyone else? 

Also a little confused why Paul is using 3m quickwax as a clay lube in his intro vid. I dont want to question the master, but me knowing nothing would have thought it would be too sticky rather than slippery.


----------



## guysy (Jan 16, 2009)

Good watch just to see how a pro detailer goes about his work.

Think i might try some of these 3M car care products.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Im suprised he uses all the 3M products, esp the new ones. 

If he ACTUALLY does. 

Polishes and all that yer, but the rest of it. No.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

If someone paid me the amount of money they must be paying Paul id clean the car with 3M too. 

Money talks.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Olly1 said:


> Its always good to watch new vids and I think generally they are quite informative. I like the one where Paul steps through his equipment and very breifly explains each step of the detailing process. However I thought the first one with the guy from 3M driving out to meet Paul, was a little cheesy. Anyone else?
> 
> *Also a little confused why Paul is using 3m quickwax as a clay lube in his intro vid*. I dont want to question the master, but me knowing nothing would have thought it would be too sticky rather than slippery.


No I'm also quite interested in that. Maybe he will answer for us? :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Olly1 said:


> Its always good to watch new vids and I think generally they are quite informative. I like the one where Paul steps through his equipment and very breifly explains each step of the detailing process. However I thought the first one with the guy from 3M driving out to meet Paul, was a little cheesy. Anyone else?
> 
> Also a little confused why Paul is using 3m quickwax as a clay lube in his intro vid. I dont want to question the master, but me knowing nothing would have thought it would be too sticky rather than slippery.


No not at all, its very slippery and works fine, just like Megs Last touch.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Michael172 said:


> Im suprised he uses all the 3M products, esp the new ones.
> 
> If he ACTUALLY does.
> 
> Polishes and all that yer, but the rest of it. No.


pauls already said in this thread that he uses some of the products - tyre dressing and glass cleaner iirc and he's been totally honest about the ones he doesn't like. when Paul gives an opinion on a product, I belive it to be an honest one as he's no doubt tried most products on the market and he's been detailing for years


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Michael172 said:


> Im suprised he uses all the 3M products, esp the new ones.
> 
> If he ACTUALLY does.
> 
> Polishes and all that yer, but the rest of it. No.


Every week I use all of the 3M products, INC the new ones, there awesome products!! And Im not just saying that... I will repeat what I posted last night....

3M don't pay me to say "I love 3M products and thats all im going to use now, whether there good or not" I use what I think is the best, and they wanted to capture that on video and to have a bit of an insight to detailing, its not aimed at you guys, these are for people who don't know what detailing is.

More people who know about detailing the better in my opinion!!

I've had a few companies trying to pay me to endorse there products, but if there no good, Im wouldn't have anything to do with them!! I can't and wouldn't sell, use and/or promote products I don't believe in and wouldn't use myself!!

And I wouldn't of put there products and videos on my website if I didn't believe they were good products - http://www.miracledetail.co.uk/tv.html

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm sure Paul only endorses products he actually uses.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

Miracle Detail said:


> Every week I use all of the 3M products, INC the new ones, there awesome products!! And Im not just saying that... I will repeat what I posted last night....
> 
> 3M don't pay me to say "I love 3M products and thats all im going to use now, whether there good or not" I use what I think is the best, and they wanted to capture that on video and to have a bit of an insight to detailing, its not aimed at you guys, these are for people who don't know what detailing is.
> 
> ...


very well said ..


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Its like anything in the product world you could love a brand but there still could be 1 product in there range you might not like.

Take Zaino, I have been approved by them for over a year now but it doesnt mean I have to like every one of there products.
Take the glass cleaner for instance, I prefer Megs glass cleaner and when asked I will tell everyone the same.
Paul is honest enough to say when he likes a product or not and fair play, just because your backed by a brand doesnt mean you have to love every thing about them.
If he had said every one of there products is the best available then people would of said (you would say that) dammed if you do dammed if you dont.

By the way Paul your next tuition day with me is now booked for the 26th 

Robbie


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Cheers robbie! Pmsl


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Miracle Detail said:


> No, not really, I don't use them at all. 3M need help with there microfibre department!! lol...
> 
> P


Agree there Paul, the 3M MF's are pretty poor in my opinion-used them a few years back and never rated them.

The glass cleaner is great, im sure these will prove very popular with yourself being involved with them.

Gav


----------



## Alex S (May 16, 2007)

Aeroandy said:


> Wish I knew what the 3M Professional Products Paul uses are called in the USA. I wish they had the same names everywhere, would be so much easier.


Here: http://www.shop3m.com/automotive-products.html

Taken from 3M youtube channel.

Cheers :thumb:


----------

